# How to achieve these effects in the darkroom



## Daniel Scheel (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi everyone!

A few months ago I started doing my own prints, but I am only doing basic printing without any additional creative input to it.

I saw these images last week and I was wondering how you can achieve these looks in the darkroom, is it pre flashing the paper? Or some filter in front of the enlargers lens? It is just like very paint like anad also the dodge and burn on the backgrounds is gorgeous.


*Please note that TPF rules (To which you agreed upon registering) prohibit the posting of work to which the poster does not hold copyright.  *



All imagery by Sam Rock

Thank you so much to all the answers and have a lovely weekend!

Daniel x


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2019)

since these are not your own images, I expect that they will be pulled soon by a moderator. I think what you are seeing is years of experience, and there will be no quick and easy answer to your question. Some traditional black and white dark room and color dark room effects are done at the print stage, while others are done in the dark room, and some are a combination. I am not sure of how to achieve these effects in Photoshop or another editing program.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 14, 2019)

Yup, can't see 'em! lol Try linking to the photographer's website. Like Derrel said, it will take learning and experimenting and practicing... and practicing and practicing til you get good at it. I love to print in the darkroom, I'm a darkroom rat, so if you love being in there to spend a lot of time on it you may eventually learn techniques and develop your own style.


----------



## Daniel Scheel (Sep 14, 2019)

Here is his isnta!
Sam Rock (@samrocksamrock) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

So............. which effect?  I see about 80....


----------



## Daniel Scheel (Sep 14, 2019)

Sorry these
Sam Rock on Instagram: “Lara for AnOther Magazine @anothermagazine  With @katy_england @garygillhair @lucia_pieroni @alicekpk @holmesproduction @jesshallettcast…”
Sam Rock on Instagram: “Emilia for AnOther Magazine @anothermagazine  With @katy_england @garygillhair @lucia_pieroni @alicekpk @holmesproduction @jesshallettcast…”
Sam Rock on Instagram: “@vogueparis”
Sam Rock on Instagram: “AnOther Magazine w/ @nellkalonji @agata_belcen @kiyokoodo @namiyyy @kunz.veronika @carmeldione @noahtshelley @janapedan @anothermagazine…”


----------

